

Microsoft: Mango Will Roll Out “In The Next Week Or Two” - aorshan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/21/microsoft-mango-will-roll-out-in-the-next-week-or-two/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
ghurlman
I had two reactions to this, quick, and back-to-back:

1) Finally some non-MS apps that'll support multitasking, yay!

2) I'll believe it when I see it

Hopefully, my dev drop of Mango will allow me access to RTM Mango apps on the
app store, so #2 really won't matter.

~~~
recoiledsnake
It's more like a quick resume than real multitasking, except for audio playing
apps.

~~~
CC440
That's pretty much how all the big mobile OS's handle multitasking save WebOS.
Even if they keep processes running there isn't any real UI navigation that
separates the running from the paused from the dead.

I really loved the WebOS cards UI. It's a shame it's dead, hopefully Android
will move in that direction since they hired the head of WebOS's UI design
team.

------
barista
Microsoft seems to have learnt a lot since the lat update. NoDo update took a
bit longer to be delivered. Mango seems much better planned. Good to see
Microsoft learning from past experiences.

It's a great thing for users and developers alike because this is one sweet
release. Have been using it for some time now and loving it since day 1.

------
SageRaven
I'd never heard of this product. From the title, I had my hopes up that MS
bought that failed desktop-based distributed storage product from the late 90s
called Mango and brought it back to life. It seemed a very cool and ambitious
product, perhaps too ahead of its time.

Anyone else remember that product? I can't even find mention of it on
Wikipedia.

------
m_st
Would be nice if they could finally deliver something! MS is talking about
this update since February, yet people are still waiting...

~~~
recoiledsnake
They've always said Fall 2011 and Fall starts on Friday. What are you talking
about?

~~~
m_st
I know, but I guess that's called frustration because of WP7 stagnation. Both
Android and iOS get planty of updates with new features and WP7 users are
still waiting to get the basics like background audio since almost one year.

------
m_st
After No-Do, Mango will be update number 2 for Windows Phone, if you don't
count that update to enable updates which didn't really work on first try and
had to be updated again. Anyway, I wonder how many unpatched security holes IE
mobile has by now. Good for them they don't get all the media presence Android
and iOS do.

Edit: Why the downvote? I remember iOS updates fixing plenty of security bugs
so I assume there are lots of unpatched holes in WP7.

~~~
zmonkeyz
My NoDo update worked the first time so do you mean only for Samsung Focus
phones?

